# ID 3 spot Hap



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

sorry for the bad pic. he is dark blue/purple across top head and back light blue/green bottom half and all fins are yellow with yellow specks over entire body. only thing i have to go by is Big spot magunga any ideas on species names?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

When you Google it, "big spot Magunga" comes up as a type of Otopharynx. There's not a profile for them on this site, but I've seen a few other Otopharnx types not listed here, including the "big-spot" (never heard of it with the Magunga reference, though). I used to have an Otopharynx sp. "Big Spot", and this looks like I remember mine looking, though it was several years ago. The head and mouth are certainly shaped more like an Otopharynx species than say Copadichromis.


----------



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

he is coloring up very beautiful. i am surprised not to see more of these in LFS they are a very nice color combo turquoise green and purple with bright yellow fins


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Otopharynx sp. "Big spot Magunga" is a trade name. The fish may not be known to have a scientific name, many fish do not have a known scientific name. The fish may be related to Otopharynx heterodon.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

if he was my fish he would be one of my favorites 
as of right now my favorite fish I have is my blue Johnnie since my favorite color is blue and he's just a beauity

p.s. 
I really like your fish and I may see if I can find one at my LFS


----------



## malawisteven (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks, I got this one from cichlidsandherps online. he is becoming my favorite my ruby red was but this guys keeps getting better each day



I still love my ruby red


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

They are both beautiful fish
I'm getting more cichlids and black Molly's next month. Black Molly's are going in a 10 gallion breeding tank and the cichlids are going in my 30 gallion tank


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Jenn your fish won't do well in a 30 gallon tank, they really need a 4' tank at minimum. The two fish shown above will grow too large for a 30 gallon and a far too timid for your current fish. In a 30 gallon with your fish now they will most likely be killed.


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

I know I will have to move them at some point 
I am spose to be getting a 55 Gal and when I do the Cichlids are going into it


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.stuar ... =3&theater

if this works this is my 75 Gal frog tank and I'm not sure if I can put the cichlids in it or not

there are 10 frogs, 2 pacosamis 1 rainbow shark and 2 platys


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.stuar ... =3&theater

if this works this is my 75 Gal frog tank and I'm not sure if I can put the cichlids in it or not

there are 10 frogs, 2 pacosamis 1 rainbow shark and 2 platys

No in short


----------



## jenn134 (Nov 14, 2014)

No as in the pic didn't work or no as in putting the cichlids with the frogs???


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

jenn134 said:


> No as in the pic didn't work or no as in putting the cichlids with the frogs???


No,This Link Doesn't Work (Well, It Takes You To A Facebook Login Page, But No Photos), And No Cichlids And Frogs Won't Mix. One Will Become A Meal For The Other, Depending On Which is Bigger.


----------

